# Can Armadillo Lizards (Cordylus cataphractus) be purchased in Australia?



## danieloflat (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw these guys before and thought they are awesome, i wouldn't mind owning one, can they be bought in Aust?


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 12, 2011)

NO! 
IMPORT AND EXPORT IS *ILLEGAL!

*simple as that


----------



## bump73 (Jan 12, 2011)

as has been said it is illegal, just like catching lizards and keeping them is ( http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/can-common-garden-skinks-drop-147506/ ) 
Might be a good idea to actually read the paperwork that comes with your licence at some stage ...
hey you could always try google as well..

Let me google that for you

Ben


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 12, 2011)

That is possibly the coolest lizard i ever seen!


----------

